# Whipray ...hull #54



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

If you're trying to sell this collector's skiff, you'll get a better response posting in the right section (Microskiff for Sale) and adding a few more necessary details.









3 things ! / READ BEFORE POSTING


1) price/ this is not ebay or an auction house. "taking offers" attracts low-ball replies. 2) location/ very important. 3) contact info/ phone or Email there's a huge audience outside of microskiff that can contact you. put all this info IN ONE PLACE in the ad or it will be deleted.:)...




www.microskiff.com





Good luck with the sale. Sweet ride.


----------



## monzi (Apr 8, 2009)

Hubert Parrott said:


> Whipray, hull #54, 40 Mercury 2s, 55 MinnKota, ob charger, new alum tr. guide green...25k
> View attachment 154385
> View attachment 154385


Did this sell?
Thanks!


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

monzi said:


> Did this sell?
> Thanks!


Yes, it’s sold.


----------



## saltyfly239 (8 mo ago)

Great deal, nice boat! I am picking up a 98 whipray soon


----------

